# blue British shorthair with green eyes



## mesho (Mar 24, 2017)

hey..i have a blue British shorthair boy (11 month old) .. with green eyes.. just want to ask if the blues BSH come with green eyes?..or only orange /copper eyes ? they will change later orr ?plus he have a white socks ,the breeder told me hes a 100% BSH,,but i have a feeling thats he's not  i dont know ..can any one help please ..thanks


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Don't know anything about BSH but when buying pedigree cat the breeder should not 100% tell you it's pedigree but give you document to support his statement.
Do you have 3-5 generation pedigree paper or registration paper? These are proofs that you have bought a pedigree pet


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Orange eyes only. BSH are allowed to be blue & white, but should have a lot more than white socks:

"Coat Colour - Patches of one self-colour and white. The patches of colour should be clear and well defined, without tabby markings. At least one-third and not more than one-half of the coat to be white. Symmetry of design desirable, preferably with colour on the top of the head, ears, cheeks, back, tail, legs and flanks. Tail to be fully coloured."

I suspect he isn't registered hence you have been sold a kitten (probably for a pretty good prices) that's got two major faults for it's breed - eye colour and coat pattern. 

See Page 12.
http://www.gccfcats.org/Portals/0/BritishSH.SOP.pdf


----------



## mesho (Mar 24, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Don't know anything about BSH but when buying pedigree cat the breeder should not 100% tell you it's pedigree but give you document to support his statement.
> Do you have 3-5 generation pedigree paper or registration paper? These are proofs that you have bought a pedigree pet


No it wasnt a gccf registered..i cant afford a registered cat ..i payed 300 pounds for Mr.leo..i think a registered BSH is about 700 pounds


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

mesho said:


> No it wasnt a gccf registered..i can afford a registered cat ..i payed 300 pounds for Mr.leo..i think a registered BSH is about 700 pounds


Registration costs a few pounds. Your kitten is not registered because there is probably a reason why it is not possible. It may be from non-active BSH cats or the parents may not even be BSH. I am afraid you do not have a British Blue without the appropriate documentation.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have bred British Shorthairs, mainly Blue, for 30 years. He's a gorgeous young cat but definitely not a BSH. The grey (blue) colouration sometimes leads people to call any grey coloured domestic shorthair a 'British Blue', either unwittingly or deliberately with the intent of passing off 'blue' non-pedigree kittens as BSH for an awful lot more money than a non-pedigree would cost.

I think "you" always need to see past the coat colour in these situations and ask yourself if there is anything else that suggests BSH... general type, eyes/eye colour, ears, coat, body shape and so on and I'm afraid there is absolutely nothing about him to say BSH. That was a lot of money but you do have one gorgeous, healthy looking boy!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

mesho said:


> No it wasnt a gccf registered..i cant afford a registered cat ..i payed 300 pounds for Mr.leo..i think a registered BSH is about 700 pounds


Any one can afford a pedigree cat, for some it just takes a few years of saving.
Better to take some time saving than support a byb


----------



## mesho (Mar 24, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> Any one can afford a pedigree cat, for some it just takes a few years of saving.
> Better to take some time saving than support a byb


 sorry but hes my 1st cat..and dont know nothing about this..thanks anyway


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

mesho said:


> sorry but hes my 1st cat..and dont know nothing about this..thanks anyway


OK, for next time... We have some excellent BSH breeders here who can advise you. Or, a rescue. For me there's no middle ground.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

mesho said:


> sorry but hes my 1st cat..and dont know nothing about this..thanks anyway


Google is a great tool


----------



## mesho (Mar 24, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> OK, for next time... We have some excellent BSH breeders here who can advise you. Or, a rescue. For me there's no middle ground.


no next time for me  im in love with Mr. leo he have a really nice character  but my sister in law she want a BSH ..do you any trust worthy BSH breeder ? we live in hull by the way..thanks


----------



## mesho (Mar 24, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> Google is a great tool


hahah okay..i thought you know one


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

mesho said:


> hahah okay..i thought you know one


Know BSH breeders? Yes I know quite a few, (though I'm not in the UK) but you're asking questions after the fact.
Researching breeders should be done before handing over the money and getting a cat that isn't what you thought.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

mesho said:


> no next time for me  im in love with Mr. leo he have a really nice character  but my sister in law she want a BSH ..do you any trust worthy BSH breeder ? we live in hull by the way..thanks


I know of a very good breeder in your area - I'll message you


----------



## JuliaRoberts (Mar 19, 2017)

When you're buying a pedigree for the first time it is such a minefield until you understand how it works. To be able to register kittens as pedigree, their parents must both be on the active register. If you buy a pedigree as active it costs a lot more than it does to buy the same kitten as a pet. You essentially buy the right to breed from the animal. In addition, not all kittens will be considered good enough for breeding - ie they won't be close enough to the standard expected for that breed. And a good breeder usually won't sell an active kitten to someone who they don't think is experienced enough to breed pedigree kittens.

Consequently what often happens is that unscrupulous people buy a kitten as a pet and then decide to breed from her/him without the breeder's knowledge. So they're lying to the breeder and possibly not breeding kittens who will conform to the standard they should/ have health problems etc. Then they sell the kittens much cheaper because the parents are not active registered. 

What I see a lot of is 'my GCCF queen has had 4 kittens' but the kittens are not registered. Yes, the mother is a pedigree but not active. I've also come across people saying a cat is a pedigree but it's registered with some strange association that is neither TICA, Fife nor GCCF.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Googling "GCCF BSH breeders" is really not difficult. Looking up BSH groups on Facebook and asking for direction as to how to purchase a full pedigree BSH is not hard. I know a few breeders who charge £400-450 for a registered, health checked pedigree BSH. Sorry, none of this flies with me at all. It's not hard to do research and ask questions


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is a lovely healthy looking cat, but to be honest he doesn't look like a british short hair . But you have him now, as long as you are happy with him. There are some lovely breeders of british short hairs on here if your sister is looking for one.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

If you want to pm me I can likey put you in contact with some good reputable breeders.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You all keep talking about how beautiful this cat is. I see no picture in this thread. I would love to see a blue cat with white socks, I am very fond of white socked cats, but there is no picture?

<edit> Well I looked at the OPs other thread. That has pictures but those pictures are not of a cat with green eyes and white socks.

Am I missing something?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lorilu said:


> You all keep talking about how beautiful this cat is. I see no picture in this thread. I would love to see a blue cat with white socks, I am very fond of white socked cats, but there is no picture?
> 
> <edit> Well I looked at the OPs other thread. That has pictures but those pictures are not of a cat with green eyes and white socks.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Yes looks solid blue


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes looks solid blue


And those are not green eyes. : )


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Green eyed cat with socks is 11months, orange eyed cat with no socks is 1 year?


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I am confused, are there two BSH cats?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

mesho said:


> No it wasnt a gccf registered..i cant afford a registered cat ..i payed 300 pounds for Mr.leo..i think a registered BSH is about 700 pounds


I wouldn't pay £700 either, but I have 3 wonderful registered BSH none are related all were between 7 and 11 months when I got them and none more than £200. I would rather have a great older kitten than a non registered kitten


----------

